# Looking for personal experiences with different trailers.



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a 2 horse trailer and will be buying one in the next couple of months. It will be used once a week to my lessons-a 1 hour drive- and 3 to 4 times per week to the local indoor arena(10 mins). And to shows. I was hoping that people here could share their opinion/experience with some features and brands I'm interested in.
1) anyone have a Logan Coach? Opinions? I thought they look beautiful and have lots of extras...but cost a lot!
2) Cimmaron? Featherlite? 
3) The walk-through-front feature where there's escape doors on both sides and a walkway across in front of the horses. I think this is genius for checking on them, but are they liable to want to go over or through the chest bar?
4) Front or rear tack? Opinions and experiences with both?? 
5) warmblood size-is it really necessary? Or just more for long hauls? 

Thanks for any replies! The only trailer I've ever had was a tiny two horse when I was a kid, so my experience is limited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought you put trainers instead of traiLers in the title. Was very confused when I started reading the post. 

Not much advice here. We have a Titan trailer which we mainly haul our cattle in, since my horse doesn't need to go anywhere. I'd have a front tack compartment with a door leading into it but you can also have access to the horse part from the tack part. And a rear door to go out might be best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I started out with a 2 horse straight load and now have a 2 horse slant load with walk in tack room (no rear tack). 

I'd say in your situation, you want a walk in tack room for sure as you'll be using it a fair bit and it's nice to have the space to fully stock a tack room for your frequent trips rather than having to unload/reload all the time. Personally, I don't care much for rear tack space so don't have one in my trailer and I prefer to lead the horses out, rather than back out, so the extra space helps position them.

Good ventilation for the horses is important -- roof vents, windows that can open, etc. Other than that, if you check other threads on this site, you'll find debate and information on the merits of straight load walk on/ramp; slant load; stock trailer that may help with your decision.

I understand that slant loads tend to have a size limit with regard to horse length. For most of them, if the horse is over 15.2 then it's starting to get a little cramped for them. I also understand this is the reason some folks prefer the straight load, warm blood size for the larger horses. You'll want to make sure of this so that your horses have comfortable rides and will trailer well.

I have heard of both Logan Coach and Featherlite. I believe them to be good trailers. Cimmaron I haven't but that doesn't mean it's not a good trailer by any stretch.

Finally, when I bought my second trailer I made up a list of must haves and nice to haves (helped me stay on budget). Things like height (7 ft), rubber bumper, torsion suspension system, walkin tackroom, ventilation, etc. made the must have list while things like decals; outside loading light, etc. were put on the nice to have list. The trailer I did finally get had all of my must haves but not all of my nice to haves.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the aluminum Featherlite I've borrowed from a friend of mine a couple of times.


Pros:
-Easy to pull-I've pulled it with both a 2005 Chevy Trailblazer extended and a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel. Both times my 1200lbs, 16.1-16.2hh (at the time) gelding (standing tied to the trailer in the pic) was the only horse in the trailer. The Trailblazer did a decent job pulling it. With the Ram, it's like it wasn't even there.

-Front tack room

-Well-ventilated

-Well-lit interior

Cons:
-Wish it was bigger inside. If I had to haul my gelding and another horse, the other horse better be a pony, or they ain't fittin' ! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

That's been my (limited) experience with slant load too, Chevaux. And, my mare despises hauling slanted, so a straight load would be better.

I think a walk in tack room will be a for sure  

Thanks for the replies so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimmy1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a Charmac?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you end up going with a straight load, avoid built in hay mangers. Most horses hate them because they are solid and leave no room for the horse to put his front legs out in front of them to balance. If you need a pic, google Featherlite model 9407.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a Sundowner Charter SE 2+1 Gooseneck which is a 2h straight load and a middle box space (or huge walk out aisle depending on how you use it) with a front side ramp and a 4' walk in front tack room and the 8' gooseneck leaves room for a mattress so no cushy living quarters but more comfortable than a tent when we we go horse camping or if I need a nap at a show. It comes standard with a rear ramp and front side ramp. It's not mentioned as "Warmblood size" but does have 7'6" height and ample room for anything not 17+h, super wide or long. I have one 16.3h draft cross that wears a 82" blanket and is about as big as I'd put in the straight load stalls for more than an hour ride. 

They do have the same Charter Model in 2h bumper pull & 2h goosneck as well which have the front aisle and walk in tack but only the 2+1 has the front side ramp. 

I've never had an issue with horses wanting to go up over the chest bars but this 2+1 set up has 36" of space between the chest bar and the door out to the box/aisle area where the ramp and walk in door is so there is a visual barrier which probably helps prevent that behavior. If I know a horse is worked up, new to trailering, or tends to be a space invader when unloading I back them out as it's just a whole lot safer to have the horse moving away from you than following behind you in small spaces.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cimmaron is a very high quality trailer. I have friends with a custom LQS 8 horse and it pulls really nice. I have a custom Hawk with LQS and love it. There are a lot of nice trailers out there, the only ones I personally have experience with being big pieces of trash are the 4 Star ( made past 1999 and the Sundowner ( all) )


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just bought a 3 horse slant Bee- and I love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a new Hawk 2 horse straight load. I LOVE this trailer. IMO they hold their value better than a featherlite (although I do love featherlites too).

It has a ramp, escape doors on both sides, very good ventilation and it is very inviting to my horses. It hauls beautifully. It has a nice big tack room in the front with windows that help move the air through the trailer as there are also windows in front of their hay mangers. 

I have a warmblood size because I have big thoroughbreds. I'd say if you find a good one that is a warmblood size to snatch it up - nice for big trips and if you end up getting a bigger horse or hauling a friend's horse.

As far as the escape doors, if we are stopped, I only open it for them if myself or someone else is standing watch. I trust my gelding but not so much my mare - she has never tried, but I am not totally convinced she wouldn't try it


----------

